# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version > [SOLVED] 14.04 and cinnamon

## mcse2000ca

No idea where else to ask this was using cinnamon in 14.04 beta until that jan 15 group of updates and it took it out. Anyone else seen this?

----------


## grahammechanical

Now here is a strange thing. When I search for Cinnamon in the Trusty software centre I get a result but when I click More Info I get a Not Found message. Perhaps I do not have the necessary repository enabled? Only I do - Main, Universe, Restricted and Multiverse. Could it be that Cinnamon has been temporarily removed from the repository? May be Cinnamon needs some maintaining to keep it up to date with the changes happening in Trusty.

Regards.

----------


## mcse2000ca

Well the ppa I have been using is http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-leb...-stable/ubuntu set to saucy since that is the latest one they are showing support to.

----------


## cariboo

Checking packages.ubuntu.com, it seems cinnamon is only available in the saucy repositories.

----------


## mcse2000ca

Ya for now working with Xubuntu, only reason I changed to Cinnamon was SNES9X-gtk would not work with unity but worked under cinnamon.

----------


## VMC

What kernel do you now have. Do you know if one of the updates upgraded to kernel 3.13.0-3.

----------


## kansasnoob

My best guess is that the upgrade to 'gnome-shell-common 3.10' broke cinnamon:




> gnome-shell (3.10.3-0ubuntu1) trusty; urgency=medium
> 
>   * New upstream release (LP: #1269916)
>   * Merge from Debian, remaining changes:
>     - debian/control.in:
>       + Recommend gdm instead of gdm3
>       + Add Recommends on network-manager since this
>         is required for network panel to work. (LP: #1225787)
>     - debian/patches/revert-notification-settings-link.patch:
> ...


But that's only a guess  :Smile:

----------


## mcse2000ca

Well to answer both of kernel i now have is 13.0.4 and yes there was some gnome updates for sure there always is in this beta. So just going to wait and keep trying to see if there is an update for cinnamon for now xubuntu at least allows my kids to play snes9x on the media centre hehe.

----------


## mcse2000ca

Well interesting developments at least this is being looked into https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source...lishinghistory
Many thanks to Iain Lane That's why the linux community is so awesome we have people who do this.

----------


## mcse2000ca

found this ppa for nightly firxes which has a trusty ppa
http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-leb...nightly/ubuntu
works but find with the newest nvidia drivers 331.38 nake the font fade on the desktop when you move your mouse wierd things like that but this is still alpha so i guess what would we expect hehe.

----------


## mcse2000ca

found this ppa for nightly firxes which has a trusty ppa
http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-leb...nightly/ubuntu
works but find with the newest nvidia drivers 331.38 nake the font fade on the desktop when you move your mouse wierd things like that but this is still alpha so i guess what would we expect hehe.

----------


## Nick_Germaine

The nightlies don't work for me.  I tried them last night.  I log into cinnamon session and after about 30 seconds the entire thing bricks up.  I can still move the mouse but the panels and cinnamon interface are non responsive.

I've got AMD64 and AMD graphics.  That could be a conflict.  

When I first log in, I can open the menu, but nothing responds.  It almost looks like all placeholder stuff.  You know.  Can't click anything.  Regardless, I hope cinnamon ports to ubuntu 14 soon.

----------


## John_Philpott

Don't hold your breath for a stable PPA for Trusty (at least not the one we've been used to). I emailed the maintainer:
"Hi,

The stable PPA is no longer being maintained.
Only the nightly is going to be kept.

Regards,
Gwendal LE BIHAN "

----------


## Elfy

closed

trusty is out - consequently it's out of here now

----------

